# compressor seems to be cycling on and off



## juankmr1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a PT Cruiser 2003. The compressor seems to be cycling on and off, but when I am driving in a highway it is fine. The problem is when I stop in a ligth, it continuosly turn on and off, and when it occurs the air is warm more time than cold, so the temperature is not good inside. What I should do? I was at two mechanics, one of them told me that the problem is the expansion valve, and the second one told me that it is some electrical problem, some one could help me to solve my problem?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Need a freon charge, you may have a small leak somewhere. The
expansion valve might be clogged. Did any of them test it to see 
how much freon you had?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's cold while driving check the electric fan and/or control if you don't hear the cooling fan in the front by the radiator coming on then the Hi side gets too high and high side cut off turns the compressor off to prevent damage, when your driving the air flow through the grill will keep the evaporator cool enough to work properly.

If the fan is working then as manic states it's probably low on charge.


----------



## superdave423 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just had the same problem there is a sensor called temp. sensor you can unplug it and see if that help before you go buy one


----------



## juankmr1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

superdave423 said:


> I just had the same problem there is a sensor called temp. sensor you can unplug it and see if that help before you go buy one


Thanks you very much


----------



## juankmr1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you guys, I will try the sensor first, then I will check the elctric fan, I am pretty sure it is not a leak, or freon, because I checked the pressure, and it was 43. If this does not help me I will let you know.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

43 on the low side with the compressor on or off? with it off it's low, with it on it's hard to tell without a highside reading even then it's not an exact but rather an estimate.


----------



## juankmr1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> 43 on the low side with the compressor on or off? with it off it's low, with it on it's hard to tell without a highside reading even then it's not an exact but rather an estimate.


yes 43 in the low side with the compresor on at the maximun speed


----------



## juankmr1978 (Jun 15, 2009)

superdave423 said:


> I just had the same problem there is a sensor called temp. sensor you can unplug it and see if that help before you go buy one


How I can now that the sensor is working? Which sensor is it? where is it located?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you hear the cooling fan on the radiator come on?


----------

